# Should i clip my young budgie's wings to help w/training?



## Tomm (Feb 21, 2018)

From what i was told here, my budgie is about 10 weeks old. He's quite a flyer, and after chasing him and tiring him out for several minutes, he finally hops on my hand. I avoid grabbing him as to not scare him. And as for chasing, it's more like me following him around trying to put my flat hand up to him. Nothing traumatic!
Anyway, he seems to really enjoy flying from cage to cage to visit my finches, cockatiel and cockatoo. I'd hate to clip his wings, but will that be better to get him trained to stay on me? after they grow back, i'm hoping he'll be used to me at that point.

Thoughts?


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

I've always thought that since budgies are small birds, and they're flock animals and are very swift, playful flyers, I don't like to see these birds clipped. I'd instead, work on bonding so he's no longer fearing that you're the predator trying to catch him. He sounds like he's rather tame but he has to trust you more. If he will fly to the cage and enter, that's good, but if he shares an area with other birds, he needs to be tame enough to allow you to have him step up when out of the cage and be moved to his home cage. You might try this in a smaller room without the distractions of other birds. The main thing is having him recognize you as part of the flock and bond, that he wants to fly to you (who isn't going to try to catch him. Back up a few steps and give him some time. He sounds like he likes to fly and I wouldn't want to take that from him. Just my view with small birds like budgies.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there  

No, you should not clip his wings just to make him stay on you. 

Is this Pizza Pie we're talking about? If so, he should be given a minimum of two weeks to settle into his new home without being handled, just to make sure that he's comfortable. After this time, you have to get him used to you by gradually introducing your hand to him in the cage (over a period of weeks), etc. The thing is, right now he doesn't see you as someone he likes to hang around with or find comfort in. It's important to build the foundations of trust with him first and then he will choose to spend time with you by himself, even if his wings are clipped. 

If you clip his wings with the intention of helping with taming, what you're actually doing is making him more fearful of you, as he won't be able to get away if he feels threatened, and will therefore associate you with fear. 

It's best to take things slow with him to get him to trust more in you :thumbup:

Best of luck!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm closing this thread as clipping wings is a very controversial topic on the forum and one we prefer not to have to revisit on a regular basis.

Clipping wings does not help with training.
All it does is make the budgie more submissive simply because it is unable to get away from the owner when it wants to. 
Unfortunately, many breeders and pet stores insist on clipping budgies' wings before releasing them to their owners which I personally feel is unfair to the birds.
All of my birds are fully flighted at all times.

Taming and Bonding is all about TRUST.
It means helping your budgie learn to trust you and want to be with you - not to have to be with you because it has no choice in the matter.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him .

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him . 
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him .

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

People often also mistakenly clip their budgies' wings thinking it means they will be less likely to escape if they should somehow get outdoors (which, happens due to the owner's negligence in ensuring doors and windows are properly shut).
A budgie can still fly when its wings are clipped, it simply cannot achieve the height it could normally. Any bird that is outdoors without being securely in a cage and supervised at all times is subject to being severely injured or killed by various predators.

Please read the information in the attached link and make your own decision with regard to what you feel is best for your personal circumstances.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103950-wings-clip-not-clip.html*


----------

